# 93 Nissan Altima GLE Speakers?



## 93NissanAltima (Oct 24, 2006)

I am getting a 1993 Nissan Altima GLE. I am wanting to take the 6x9's I bought out of my current car and put them into the nissan. I was told by the guy at future shop that the 93 altima has 6 1/2's. I looked at the car and in the rear above the seats, it has the speaker casing which looks like the size of 6x9's. 

I am pretty sure this is a 1993, it has the stanza sticker on the back and the speedometer reflected onto the windshield. I am damn sure they looked like plenty big enough for 6x9 speakers.

Anyone know?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

they are 6 1/2's in the rear deck on my 94 altima... you have me confused on the stanza part... your altima says stanza on it?


----------



## 93NissanAltima (Oct 24, 2006)

AsleepAltima said:


> they are 6 1/2's in the rear deck on my 94 altima... you have me confused on the stanza part... your altima says stanza on it?


ya it has a sticker that says that. Anyways...anyone know a good brand of 6.5? or a good cheap place to buy them online? Or if possible a way to fit 6x9's in there?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

If the front speaker grill says "Active Speaker" it is a 6x9 in the rear not a 6 1/2. The speedo reflecting on the windshield is the optional HUD or heads up display so it is definitely a optioned out GLE.
Also only the 93 had Stanza badges because it was called the Nissan Stanza Altima.

Troy


----------



## 93NissanAltima (Oct 24, 2006)

I pick up the nissan on thursday night and have an appointment for friday to switch over my cd deck and (hopefully) the 6x9's. The speaker grills at the back looked quite large, large enough to have a 6x9 behind it atleast. I'm no expert though. I really hope there was some option to have 6x9's because yes this is a gle with lots of options.

The stock cd/radio deck in the car is dead though, I understand this is a common problem due to a short? Futureshop should be able to correct this problem during the install I hope?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

wow, lol, you learn something new every day. thanks troy.


----------



## 93NissanAltima (Oct 24, 2006)

KA24Tech said:


> If the front speaker grill says "Active Speaker" it is a 6x9 in the rear not a 6 1/2. The speedo reflecting on the windshield is the optional HUD or heads up display so it is definitely a optioned out GLE.
> Also only the 93 had Stanza badges because it was called the Nissan Stanza Altima.
> 
> Troy


Ok, I picked up the car today. The speaker grills DO say Active Speaker in the back as well as the front. The radio/cd unit does not work, the guy took it in and they said it wasn't a short, and he didn't bother to fix it. So I am hoping there will be no trouble putting my deck in and replacing the back speakers with my 6x9's.


----------

